
Free Data Ebook Archive - sus_007
http://www.oreilly.com/data/free/archive.html
======
hliyan
The full list of all free O'Reilly books:
[http://www.oreilly.com/free/](http://www.oreilly.com/free/)

~~~
snowpanda
wget -x -i
[https://pastebin.com/raw/bRirhaET](https://pastebin.com/raw/bRirhaET)

~~~
hdhzy
A lot of them generate 404s but still it's a very valuable list, thanks!

    
    
      -2017-11-26 22:15:18--  http://www.oreilly.com/design/free/files/2016-design-salary-survey-report.epub
      Reusing existing connection to www.oreilly.com:80.
      HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
      2017-11-26 22:15:18 ERROR 404: Not Found.

~~~
forketta
fixed, added also pdfs and mobis.

    
    
      wget -nc -x -i https://pastebin.com/raw/prJEU2ae

------
clumsysmurf
Strange that only the red cover (data) free eBooks are listed. Will the cyan
covered books also be available?

As a side note, I've noticed OReilly Kindle books on Amazon are subject to
dynamic pricing strategies. For example, one book I have in a list fluctuates
regularly between $24 and $36

I've haven't purchased a single OReilly book since they removed the option to
buy DRM free eBooks directly from their website.

------
killjoywashere
Is there anything worthwhile in here?

~~~
filereaper
2016 Data Science Salary Survey was insightful

[http://www.oreilly.com/data/free/files/2016-data-science-
sal...](http://www.oreilly.com/data/free/files/2016-data-science-salary-
survey.pdf)

